# Boer/Kiko Doe kidded 10-23-12



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Kiki had 2 adorable kids today 1 boy and 1 girl. The boy is multi-colored and the girl is the light headed one.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are just such little cutie pies!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What dandies, congrats!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwww , they are adorable !
Congrats


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable!! Congratulations :hug:


----------



## Brooks-of-Judah (Oct 1, 2012)

Beautiful! We used to have a Kiko doe, and she always had the nicest kids.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Brooks-of-Judah said:


> Beautiful! We used to have a Kiko doe, and she always had the nicest kids.


I wish the doe was younger i'd like to breed her again. But she's an old girl that is going to retire over at my parents. My dad loves the doe so she is going to live with them.

But i have her adorable daughter to bred with for a good long while. I might buy us another Kiko doe someday if I find one for sale local.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

:balloons::clap: Congratulations. They are so pretty.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

They are so cute. Love their little faces.


----------



## erisfae (Sep 4, 2012)

arty: Congratulations! They're such beautiful babies.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

The kids are really going great now and playing and enjoying life. It's so fun watching them grow again.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!! They are so cute!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , can you post more pictures ? 
I think we can all use some more awwww moments now


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> Aww , can you post more pictures ?
> I think we can all use some more awwww moments now


Sure I took a few of them on Sunday. They are a little hard to get a photo of since they are so playful.

Here you go!


----------



## rb555 (Oct 17, 2012)

Congrats! Beautiful kiddies!


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

They adorable. I hope my girls give me some cuties like this. I can't wait.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks! I enjoy going out and snuggling with them. I need my daughter to hold the little girl and get a good shot of her. She's gonna be a big and wide girl she's already bigger then brother has been since day 1.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Eeekkk, so so adorable !! I really need to just hug one of them , like now !!!
Thanks for the pictures


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ LOL! I wanna hug a baby too!!

They are so utterly adorable!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

They look like rippers. Congrats.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

They are very soft and cuddly. I'd gladly let you cuddle one if you were closer


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Here's some more adorable baby photos.

Koko posing and being adorable.










Mommy and her were watching my dog on the other side of the fence. They dont like the dogs in there.










The family together minus daddy of course. They will be 2 weeks old tomorrow.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

She had them on my son's b-day lol..congrads and so adorable!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

O M G !! I need a baby goatee fix immediately :tears:
Why cant I be closer :hammer:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you we are having a blast watching them grow. I might have to do this again next year. We kid in Jan- Feb and calve March-May. So no babies are born for awhile around here.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

VERY nice well built kids!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you Nancy D. I'm very happy with how the kids out of my buck have been turning out.


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Beautiful babies!! I love their colors


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I really like the colors of the boy but that girl really is something. I would bet Hannah will be showing her next year.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks!

You think she'll wanna show her next year Roger. lol You should come see them this weekend you can say hi to Jasmine and Porsche as well. I kinda regret Kiki being so old I'd love to bred her to Donner again, but we wont because of her age.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Two nice looking kids. That doeling looks like she is going to be nice for you.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I will see if I can find some free time this weekend to come visit and see the kids. I feel like free time does not exist anymore but I will let you know if I get some.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Don't worry if your too busy Roger. Just thought I'd offer you a chance to visit. It's no big deal, I've gotta work on a new pen for the kids for winter.


----------

